# nalito



## AskLang

Mas lalo akong nalito dahil dito (sa mga paliwanag mo).

I *was *more confused by this.
I *got *more confused by this.
I *became *more confused by this.

Which English sentence expresses more the given Tagalog example? 
Furthermore, what nuances do these sentences have if there be any?


----------



## doubidoo

i'd say i got more confused by this...
or it confused me (even) more...


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> Mas lalo akong nalito dahil dito (sa mga paliwanag mo).
> 
> I *was *more confused by this.
> I *got *more confused by this.
> I *became *more confused by this.
> 
> Which English sentence expresses more the given Tagalog example?
> Furthermore, what nuances do these sentences have if there be any?



I got confused because of these (your explanations).


----------



## doubidoo

Cracker Jack said:


> I got confused because of these (your explanations).



pare i'll put "more" in the translation to stress on "mas lalo"


----------



## Cracker Jack

doubidoo said:


> pare i'll put "more" in the translation to stress on "mas lalo"



Tama ka 'tol. Thanks a lot. Merci beaucoup. It should be:

I got more confused because of these (your explanations).

The one who explained is like a Job's comforter.


----------



## AskLang

well said.. thank you


----------

